# Beethoven n°7 for 6 guitars orchestra!



## gloubiglou (Feb 2, 2012)

hello everybody, I'm new here and I'd like to show you my arrangement for symphony n°7 ( 2. allegretto ), I hope you'll give me feedback, even negative!
PS: the ending is a guitar solo in a heavy metal style so be warned


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, I don't get it. You have taken a work with tremendous depth of feeling and a wide range of emotions and turned it into a shallow piece for those who have short attention spans. Good on you for your reinterpretation, but it does not work for me.


----------



## gloubiglou (Feb 2, 2012)

no problem ! I tried my best, maybe electric guitars can't rival full orchestra when it comes to range of emotion, but I could have played better for sure, I should have focused more on emotions! thanks for your comment and peace


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Just as you should not use much vibrato in a choir, so you should not use vibrato in a Beethoven symphony. This is monumental work of art, not guitar solo.

To me it sounds like you're raping Beethoven! I wish you would apply your talents (which you do have) to something more practical.


----------



## gloubiglou (Feb 2, 2012)

Sofronitsky said:


> Just as you should not use much vibrato in a choir, so you should not use vibrato in a Beethoven symphony. This is monumental work of art, not guitar solo.
> 
> To me it sounds like you're raping Beethoven! I wish you would apply your talents (which you do have) to something more practical.


sorry you didn't appreciate


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think "raping" is taking it a bit far! Can I ask what your original motivation was for making this arrangement?


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I apologize for the hardness of my comment. What I mean to say is that I did not personally find your arrangement appropriate for this symphony, which I have been emotionally attached to since I was a boy. However, the electric guitar certainly has a place in Classical Music and with your talents you can definitely contribute to the genre.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i think it rocked, especially the solo. these people take themselves a bit too seriously... if i want to listen to karajan, i can do so whenever i want.

it's a good choice of piece as opposed to the overused 5th. the best rock guitar classical cover of all time is probably the canon rock by jerry c. amazing variations.






tbh if you don't play guitar, don't even bother to comment.


----------



## gloubiglou (Feb 2, 2012)

I understand all points of views! My motivation was to hear how it would sound with guitars arrangement, and I must say that I was expecting somethin worse, honestly! but it can't rival the original piece, and it can't even be compared to it, that was not my goal of course! Actually my goal was to have fun while playin this amazing work of art, and I did have fun, really!
oh and somethin else, I was tired of hearin the same classical pieces turned to rock or metal, I mean canon, turkish, 5th symph etc... whatever I thank you all for your comments 
PS: despite my remake, I don't think electric guitar has a place in classical music!


----------

